# nvidia invalid module format

## Skain

When I try to startx with the accelerated nvida graphics (nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx) i get an error message saying failed to initalize nvidia module.  Failed to insert nvidia module.  Invalid module format (nvidia.ko) and it fails to start X.  Anybody know a fix for this.  I'm using 2.6.7-rc1 kernel and 5328 nvidia module

----------

## moocha

Please, don't be too lazy to search. There are literally tons of threads on that issue already.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169821&highlight=nvidia+invalid+module+format

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177396&highlight=nvidia+invalid+module+format

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166956&highlight=nvidia+invalid+module+format

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skain,

The nVidia module must be loaded at boot time. Add it to your /etc/modules.autoconfig. Just now, do 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

. X will not attempt to load it if its not there.

Also binary modules (such as the nvidia kernel module) are not compatible with the following kernel options:-

1. REGPARAM - passing parameters in registers

2. 4K STACK_FRAME.

Either or both will stop the nVidia module from working.

----------

## Skain

it is in my autoload.d file and modprobe invidia just gives the same error message, which is exactly...

modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-rc1/video/nvidia.o):invalid module format

It used to give me the same message except with .ko, but i copied the file with just .o to see if that made a difference, but it still gives the same messageLast edited by Skain on Thu May 27, 2004 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moocha

That won't help Skain. It's usually using the old 4xxx drivers that cause this problem. The latest ones (5336) work without a hitch.

----------

## moocha

 *Skain wrote:*   

> modprobe invidia just gives the same error message, which is exactly...
> 
> modprobe nvidia
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-rc1/video/nvidia.o):invalid module format

 

Have you even bothered to read the links I posted? Why do you ask for help if you don't take advantage of the help people offer?

----------

## Skain

oops, didnt see those, sorry

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skain,

You have a module for a 2.4 kernel there *Quote:*   

> nvidia.o

 

It won.t work in a 2.6 kernel.

Do an emerge sync, then rebuild the nvidia modules.

----------

## Skain

ok, the I ran the script from the other post and updated to 5336, and that fixed everything.  Thank you all for your help

----------

